# Nice Crappie



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

Been fishing a local pond lately. Have been getting a few nice 12 " every time I go 









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

bonacci01 said:


> Been fishing a local pond lately. Have been getting a few nice 12 " every time I go
> 
> View attachment 57735
> 
> ...


Nice Crappie, he had his spawning colors on and was ready to go!


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, they have been super aggressive in the last week. This is my first season crappie fishing, they are fun little fish. I've been keeping an eye trying to snag a 13 " to get a pin  

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice crappie!!!! Good luck on getting that pin!!!


----------



## bonacci01 (Apr 27, 2012)

catfishnut said:


> Nice crappie!!!! Good luck on getting that pin!!!


Thanks catfish! I talked to a guy there yesterday that said a few years back you could catch 14 and 15 inchers near a sunken tree out in the middle..... ill be sticking my kayak in here soon! I've had the best luck with minnow sized blue Gill on a bobber.... 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------

